
EAD: A Vision for Prioritizing Human Wellbeing with AI and AS [pdf] - neogodless
http://standards.ieee.org/develop/indconn/ec/ead_v1.pdf
======
neogodless
From the PDF:

    
    
      Ethically Aligned Design - Version One
      Request For Input
    
      The document’s purpose is to advance a public
      discussion of how these intelligent and autonomous
      technologies can be aligned to moral values and
      ethical principles that prioritize human wellbeing.

